# David's Menus



## David H (Jan 20, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Brekkie:
> 1 Portobello mushroom, cooked in oven with olive oil and black pepper, topped with 1 poached egg, 1 tbsp creme fraiche, and 1 rasher bacon!



Breakfast Mushrooms (large open cap)

Remove stalk, brush inside with olive oil and dust with Garlic salt.
Place under grill (away from flame) or in oven in a tray covered with tinfoil.

Grilled rashers (fatty part removed - bacon medallion rashers)

Toasted Wholemeal bread with a poached egg atop.

Tea or Coffee with slimline milk


OR

Bowl of porridge made with Slimline milk. (add whatever, sweetner, loSalt, honey - in moderation)

Fruit flavoured diet or 0% fat yoghurt.

1 slice of wholemeal toast

1 cup of tea or coffee with slimline milk.

Best Regards,
David


----------



## David H (Jan 20, 2011)

*Lunch:*
Low Salt cuppa soup (chicken consomme) and wholegrain crispbread with Low fat spread.

0% fat or Diet yoghurt

a small apple and a bottle of water.


*Main Meal:*

Poached salmon in slim line milk (cooked on a plate with some milk covered by pot lid) over a sasucepan of simmering water.

2 boiled salad potatoes (small)

Green sliced beans steamed + a garlic & Herb sauce

sauce:

a little low fat spread melted, mix in some cornflour until combined then slowly add slimline milk and keep stirring until a a creamy consistency is achieved then add some dried garlic granules and a pinch of mixed herbs return to low-med heat and stir until thickened, pour over the green beans and serve.

(cornflour needs approx 3 minutes to cook out)

*Dessert:*

take a small cooking or eating apple peel and core.
chop and place in a saucepan over a med heat 
add 2 tbls of water and a sachet of sweet & Low etc
stir until stewed.

Serve with a spoonful of natural 0% fat yoghurt.

Tea or Coffee.

Best Regards,
David


----------

